# hello to all.



## fatgaz (Jan 10, 2010)

hi my name is bridget and my partner is garry(fatgaz),i would like to say we enjoy the site very much.and in fact are getting quite hooked on it lol.i think we will be here a lot ,btw our location is northern ireland.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Bridget & Garry, welcome   *waves*


----------



## Telstar (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome

Yes your right it does get a little addictive.

Jon


----------



## tony (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome you two & enjoy it.
happy camping.
tony


----------



## bmb1uk (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi both, welcome to the mad house,you'll soon be as daft as the rest of them


----------



## marzy (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome FATGAZ, it is a good site, some strange people. Sure they will along shortly


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome to yourselves and any other 'new uns'


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome, plenty to read and learn on here!

Peter


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Bridget and fatgaz !!!      Welcome to the site - plenty of info on this site to keep you interested.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Coach (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi to u both & welcome, im new & its still takeing me ages to get around the the site, 
from the Coach in Devon


----------



## ajs (Feb 1, 2010)

midgetsatgas...

sound like a fun name to me...

 regards 
aj

 enjoy


----------

